# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  رتبه برتر ها چیکار میکنند؟؟؟

## thanks god

سلام دوستان ، من امروز کنکور ریاضی داشتم ، تقریبا اکثر عمومی هارو بلد بودم ولی نتونستم جواب بدم ، اختصاصی رو بلد نبودم و فکر کنم منفی زدم

یک سوال ذهن بنده رو به خودش مشغول کرده ، آیا سرعت پردازش داده ها و تجزیه و تحلیل مغز رتبه برتر ها بیشتره؟؟؟ چطور آخه اکثر سوالات رو جواب میدن؟؟؟ آیا با یکسال خوندن میشه به این قدرت رسید؟؟؟

وقت عمومی ها خیلی کم بود  :Yahoo (21):  میترسم سال بعد هم بخونم و همین مشکل برام پیش بیاد و نتونم به سوالات پاسخ بدم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان ، من امروز کنکور ریاضی داشتم ، تقریبا اکثر عمومی هارو بلد بودم ولی نتونستم جواب بدم ، اختصاصی رو بلد نبودم و فکر کنم منفی زدم
> 
> یک سوال ذهن بنده رو به خودش مشغول کرده ، آیا سرعت پردازش داده ها و تجزیه و تحلیل مغز رتبه برتر ها بیشتره؟؟؟ چطور آخه اکثر سوالات رو جواب میدن؟؟؟ آیا با یکسال خوندن میشه به این قدرت رسید؟؟؟
> 
> وقت عمومی ها خیلی کم بود  میترسم سال بعد هم بخونم و همین مشکل برام پیش بیاد و نتونم به سوالات پاسخ بدم


به داش شکرالله 
ببین عزیزم اینکه میگی یکسال کافیه برای رتبه برتر شدن اصلا جواب یکسانی برای همه نداریم در جواب این سوال... 
به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره... اولا پایه خودت در چه حده؟! کسی که خودش در شروع سال کنکور already  :Yahoo (4):  مثلا تراز ۶۵۰۰ تا ۷ هزار قلمچی رو داره با کسی که صفره یکسان نیست ... 
و اینکه رتبه برتر یعنی چه رتبه ای ؟ یکی میگه میخوام رتبه برتر شم دو رقمی مد نظرشه یکی ۳ رقمی که از ۱۰۰ تا ۹۹۹ رو شامل میشه ، یکیم میگه زیر ۲ هزار منطقه بیارم اوکیه. 

همه میتونن به سطحی که میگی برسن ، من خودم رتبه آنچنان برتری نبودم ۱۸۰۰ منطقه۱ تجربی بودم اما درصدام خوب بود مثلا ریاضی ۷۰ زدم ... فقطم از پشتکار زیاد و حل تست فراوون بدست اومد. ربطی به پردازش و اینا نداشت خیلی...
در واقع این نبود که مادرزادی اینجور باشن ..مثلا کسی که از تست زدن زیاد جرم مولی خیلی از موادو حفظه تا تو بیای جرم مولی گلوکزو حساب کنی اون میدونه ۱۸۰ه و ۲ تا تستم زده و رد شده...

----------


## sis.b

اره فک کنم
انقد خوندن و تست زدن دیگه مغزشون اماده ست

----------


## thanks god

> به داش شکرالله 
> ببین عزیزم اینکه میگی یکسال کافیه برای رتبه برتر شدن اصلا جواب یکسانی برای همه نداریم در جواب این سوال... 
> به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره... اولا پایه خودت در چه حده؟! کسی که خودش در شروع سال کنکور already  مثلا تراز ۶۵۰۰ تا ۷ هزار قلمچی رو داره با کسی که صفره یکسان نیست ... 
> و اینکه رتبه برتر یعنی چه رتبه ای ؟ یکی میگه میخوام رتبه برتر شم دو رقمی مد نظرشه یکی ۳ رقمی که از ۱۰۰ تا ۹۹۹ رو شامل میشه ، یکیم میگه زیر ۲ هزار منطقه بیارم اوکیه. 
> 
> همه میتونن به سطحی که میگی برسن ، من خودم رتبه آنچنان برتری نبودم ۱۸۰۰ منطقه۱ تجربی بودم اما درصدام خوب بود مثلا ریاضی ۷۰ زدم ... فقطم از پشتکار زیاد و حل تست فراوون بدست اومد. ربطی به پردازش و اینا نداشت خیلی...
> در واقع این نبود که مادرزادی اینجور باشن ..مثلا کسی که از تست زدن زیاد جرم مولی خیلی از موادو حفظه تا تو بیای جرم مولی گلوکزو حساب کنی اون میدونه ۱۸۰ه و ۲ تا تستم زده و رد شده...


پس حل تست بسیار میتونه فرد رو مسلط کنه بر مبحث ، ممنون از راهنماییت ، سعی میکنم جنبه عمل به سخنانم ببخشم و از هفته بعد تست زدن رو شروع کنم ♥



1. تراز 6500 ، 7000 خَره بمونه پشت کنکور؟ 2. باید چنج نیم بدم از دست تو ، شکرالله آخه  :Yahoo (21):  3.  :Yahoo (21):  4.بقیش رو تو این پیام ببین خیلی خصوصیه







  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Gladiolus

یه جورایی مثل ورزشه
مثل یه مهارت
مثلا توبشین کلی کتاب اموزش رانندگی بخون
ولی تا نشینی پشت فرمون نمیتونی رانندگی کنی
هر چقدر بیشتر بشینی پشت فرمون هماهنگ تر و بهتر میشی
کنکورم همینه
هر چقدر بیشتر تست بزنی
هر چقدر خودتو بیشتر غرق تست کنی و تحلیل و مرور کنی
نتیجه بهتری میگیری
و بله
یک سال برای رسیدن به این مهارت کاملا کافیه
ولی به شرطی که مستمر باشه و بدون دلسردی
شاید ۳ ماه بشه و ببینی روند رشدت کنده
ولی از یه جایی به بعد به خودت میای میبینی خیلی با خود قبلیت فرق داری
یه نکته دیگه هم اینه که از هیچ مبحثی تا روش مسلط نشدی رد نشو

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


سلام دوستان ، من امروز کنکور ریاضی داشتم ، تقریبا اکثر عمومی هارو بلد بودم ولی نتونستم جواب بدم ، اختصاصی رو بلد نبودم و فکر کنم منفی زدم

یک سوال ذهن بنده رو به خودش مشغول کرده ، آیا سرعت پردازش داده ها و تجزیه و تحلیل مغز رتبه برتر ها بیشتره؟؟؟ چطور آخه اکثر سوالات رو جواب میدن؟؟؟ آیا با یکسال خوندن میشه به این قدرت رسید؟؟؟

وقت عمومی ها خیلی کم بود  میترسم سال بعد هم بخونم و همین مشکل برام پیش بیاد و نتونم به سوالات پاسخ بدم 


سلام 
خداخیرت بده واقعا سوال منم هست
فکر کنم یکی از دلایلش اینه یه میانبرهایی رو بلدن و یکی دیگش هم تکرار فراوان تستهاست*

----------


## thanks god

> یه جورایی مثل ورزشه
> مثل یه مهارت
> مثلا توبشین کلی کتاب اموزش رانندگی بخون
> ولی تا نشینی پشت فرمون نمیتونی رانندگی کنی
> هر چقدر بیشتر بشینی پشت فرمون هماهنگ تر و بهتر میشی
> کنکورم همینه
> هر چقدر بیشتر تست بزنی
> هر چقدر خودتو بیشتر غرق تست کنی و تحلیل و مرور کنی
> نتیجه بهتری میگیری
> ...



واقعا ممنونم از شما ، کامل و مفید و ارزشمند بود ♥♥♥

اکثرا میگن یک هفته بعد از کنکور باید استراحت کرد ، قصد دارم انشالله از هفته بعد شروع کنم ، البته اگه فکر میکنید یک هفته لازم نیست ، میتونم از فردا شروع کنم.
فعلا دارم فیلم های آموزشی کلاس های آنلاین رو میبینم تا ارزیابیشون کنم و اگه مفید واقع شدند ازشون استفاده کنم.

برای هفته بعد هم میخوام برنامه ریزی کنم ♥

----------


## aysan 18

*خیلی از کسایی که تو اطرافم رتبه برتر شدن نه هوش سرشار دارن نه استعداد خاصی
فقط مثل کنه میوفتن رو درس هر چی پیش بیاد دلسرد نمی شن چون به خودشون اعتماد دارن و نمیشینن تا وقتی به هدفشون نرسیدن
خیلییییییییییی تلاش و پشکار دارن 
زیاد حاشیه نمیرن فقط میرن تو دل کار*

----------


## aysan 18

*یکسال خوندنم کافیه اگه دلسرد نشی و وسط راه ول نکنی
مرور وتست فراوان می خاد*

----------


## thanks god

> *
> سلام 
> خداخیرت بده واقعا سوال منم هست
> فکر کنم یکی از دلایلش اینه یه میانبرهایی رو بلدن و یکی دیگش هم تکرار فراوان تستهاست*


بله ، یکسری از راه حل ها هست که متاسفانه در کتاب ها به اون ها اشاره نشده و فقط در برخی کلاس های آنلاین یا حضوری گفته میشه و همین مورد هم سبب شده تا دانش آموزان هرساله مبالغ زیادی رو خرج اینگونه کلاس ها بکنند.

برای مثال میشه به این ویدئو اشاره کرد {قسمتی از جلسه اول و رایگان آریان حیدری در کلاسینو} : 



خودشون میگن هیچ جا این روش هارو نگفتن

----------


## Gladiolus

> واقعا ممنونم از شما ، کامل و مفید و ارزشمند بود ♥♥♥
> 
> اکثرا میگن یک هفته بعد از کنکور باید استراحت کرد ، قصد دارم انشالله از هفته بعد شروع کنم ، البته اگه فکر میکنید یک هفته لازم نیست ، میتونم از فردا شروع کنم.
> فعلا دارم فیلم های آموزشی کلاس های آنلاین رو میبینم تا ارزیابیشون کنم و اگه مفید واقع شدند ازشون استفاده کنم.
> 
> برای هفته بعد هم میخوام برنامه ریزی کنم ♥



نه به نظر من لازمه استراحت 
بعد یه برنامه بچین و شروع کن
حالا یک هفته یا ۲ هفته استراحت مسئله نیست
مهم اینه که وقتی شروع کردی دیگه بینش وقفه نندازی و پیوسته بخونی

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

هدفت چه رتبه و رشته ای هست ؟

----------


## thanks god

> هدفت چه رتبه و رشته ای هست ؟


رتبه ای که حداقل بتونم برای فرهنگیان مجاز بشم

----------


## ali_12

تمرین تمرین تمرین
من فکر میکنم رتبه های زیر 10 کشور قبلا حتما نمونه سوالی که توی کنکور آمده را دیدن و دیگه بهش فکر هم نمیکنن و راه حل بلدن.فقط ممکنه چند تا سوال اذیتشون کنه که نیت دادن سوالات بدقلق و خیلی سخت هم در کنکور همینه 
شاید خیلی هم به هوش خیلی بالا نیاز نباشه.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> رتبه ای که حداقل بتونم برای فرهنگیان مجاز بشم


ایشالا که موفق میشی پایه قوی تست فراوان زیاد خودت درگیر کلیپ نکن ارین حیدری برای جلب مشتری این حرف ها میزنه من میتونم برات هزارن فرمول برای ریاضی هندسه بنویسم که هر کدوم راه میانبر هست ولی هیچ کدون از اینا سر جلسه نه کمک میکنه نه یادم میاد از زور استرس 
کسی آنقدر تست زیاد بزنه هفته های منتهی به کنکور خودش تبدیل میشه به طراح سوال اصطلاح هست میگن ذهن طراح سوال میخونه میدونی یعنی اینکه داوطلب قوی بعد از عید خودش تیپ بندی میکنه من الان تست های معادله درجه دوم میتونم تیپ بندی کنم در اثر تست زیاد یعنی هر کنکور هر سال و هر کتاب کمک آموزشی ببینم بالاخره از این محدوده تیپ سوال بیشتر نمیشه ساخت خودت میشی طراح سوال ولی ولی ولی لازمه این ها همه فقط مهارت زیاد در پایه است ریاضیات درسی هست زنجیره وار ممکن حتی در پایه هفتم ضعف تو اینجا کار دستت بده 
زیاد وقتت با کلیپ دیدن تلف نکن البته فیلم ها بعضی هاشون خوب ولی بیشتر.رتبه برتر ها خودخوان خود آموز با منابع کمک درسی و اشراف روی کتاب درسی و عدم ضعف در پایه تونستن درصد بالا بزنن

----------


## thanks god

> ایشالا که موفق میشی پایه قوی تست فراوان زیاد خودت درگیر کلیپ نکن ارین حیدری برای جلب مشتری این حرف ها میزنه من میتونم برات هزارن فرمول برای ریاضی هندسه بنویسم که هر کدوم راه میانبر هست ولی هیچ کدون از اینا سر جلسه نه کمک میکنه نه یادم میاد از زور استرس 
> کسی آنقدر تست زیاد بزنه هفته های منتهی به کنکور خودش تبدیل میشه به طراح سوال اصطلاح هست میگن ذهن طراح سوال میخونه میدونی یعنی اینکه داوطلب قوی بعد از عید خودش تیپ بندی میکنه من الان تست های معادله درجه دوم میتونم تیپ بندی کنم در اثر تست زیاد یعنی هر کنکور هر سال و هر کتاب کمک آموزشی ببینم بالاخره از این محدوده تیپ سوال بیشتر نمیشه ساخت خودت میشی طراح سوال ولی ولی ولی لازمه این ها همه فقط مهارت زیاد در پایه است ریاضیات درسی هست زنجیره وار ممکن حتی در پایه هفتم ضعف تو اینجا کار دستت بده 
> زیاد وقتت با کلیپ دیدن تلف نکن البته فیلم ها بعضی هاشون خوب ولی بیشتر.رتبه برتر ها خودخوان خود آموز با منابع کمک درسی و اشراف روی کتاب درسی و عدم ضعف در پایه تونستن درصد بالا بزنن


ایشالا شما هم همیشه پیروز و موفق باشید

ممنون بابت راهنماییتون ، سعی میکنم خیلی کم از فیلم های آموزشی استفاده کنم یا اصلا استفاده نکنم ، کتاب کامله و بقول شما اینا فقط برای جذب مشتری این حرف هارو میزنن

بله پایه ضعیف خیلی بده ، آدم رو متنفر میکنه از درس خوندن ، مثلا تست رو نمیتونم حل کنم و میرم پاسخنامه رو میبینم ولی فهم راه حل های استفاده شده خیلی سخته برام.

برای هفته بعد از الان برنامه ریزی میکنم.

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


بله ، یکسری از راه حل ها هست که متاسفانه در کتاب ها به اون ها اشاره نشده و فقط در برخی کلاس های آنلاین یا حضوری گفته میشه و همین مورد هم سبب شده تا دانش آموزان هرساله مبالغ زیادی رو خرج اینگونه کلاس ها بکنند.

برای مثال میشه به این ویدئو اشاره کرد {قسمتی از جلسه اول و رایگان آریان حیدری در کلاسینو} : 



خودشون میگن هیچ جا این روش هارو نگفتن


منظورم تکنیک های محاسبات سریع-حفظ جرم مولی -تسلط کامل به جدول تناوبی-حفظ واکنش ها هستش و البته تسلط کامل به متن کتاب درسی.
اره متاسفانه ولی خب بین دبیران کسی اینو بگه که روشهای خاصی دارم تعجبی نیس مشکل اینه که یه سری افراد که رتبه میشن ادم و قشنگ راهنمایی نمیکنن .
نمونش همکلاسی خودم زیر 200منطقه شد و پزشکی  می خونه بهش گفتم واسه ادبیات بگو چکار کنم گفت ضعیفم نظری ندارم ( جالبه بعد اعلام نتایج هم ازش پرسیدم که اینو گفت)

راستی انتشارات مهروماه هم کتاب محاسبات داره یه نگاه بهش بندازین حتما
*

----------


## amin1441

ببین داداچ قضیه هوش و اینا هم دخیل هست منتها نه اونقدری که نشه جبرانش کرد. یه مساله دیگه ای هم که هست مدارسیه که اینا توش درس خوندن که واقعا تاثیر داره ولی بازم اینو میشه جبران کرد. گاها میبینی توی مدرسه عادی داری تو یه فاز دیگه ای سیر میکنی و اینا توی تیزهوشان و اینا به کجا فکر میکنن ما به کجا! خلاصه سرتو درد نیارم برا زیر 500 شدن خیلی راحت میتونی بیاری فقط بچسب به تست زدن از کتابای مختلف چون دیدم که اینا با یه منبع راضی نمیشن و چه میدونم مثلا توی فیزیک 3 یا 4 تا کتاب تست رو بررسی میکنن کلا هرچی بیشتر تست ببینی و بزنی خوب طبیعتا سر جلسه برات اشناتر میشن سوالا. یه مساله دیگه ای که خیلی مهمه سر جلسه امادگی ذهنی از لحاظ روانی هست یعنی تحت هر شرایطی بتونی خودتو کنترل کنی اگه مثلا اولین سوال درسی رو دیدی سخته نمیتونی بزنی به خودت نگی که دیگه بدبخت شدم تا تهش همینه. کلا یادت باشه رتبه برترا شاخ و دم ندارن و اونام مثل خودت ادمن. توی زندگی هم همینه لزوما باهوشا موفق نمیشن و افرادی که پشتکار درست زیادی دارن بیشتر به چشم میان ... :Yahoo (76): 
With the best wishes...

----------


## Amirsh23

> ایشالا که موفق میشی پایه قوی تست فراوان زیاد خودت درگیر کلیپ نکن ارین حیدری برای جلب مشتری این حرف ها میزنه من میتونم برات هزارن فرمول برای ریاضی هندسه بنویسم که هر کدوم راه میانبر هست ولی هیچ کدون از اینا سر جلسه نه کمک میکنه نه یادم میاد از زور استرس 
> کسی آنقدر تست زیاد بزنه هفته های منتهی به کنکور خودش تبدیل میشه به طراح سوال اصطلاح هست میگن ذهن طراح سوال میخونه میدونی یعنی اینکه داوطلب قوی بعد از عید خودش تیپ بندی میکنه من الان تست های معادله درجه دوم میتونم تیپ بندی کنم در اثر تست زیاد یعنی هر کنکور هر سال و هر کتاب کمک آموزشی ببینم بالاخره از این محدوده تیپ سوال بیشتر نمیشه ساخت خودت میشی طراح سوال ولی ولی ولی لازمه این ها همه فقط مهارت زیاد در پایه است ریاضیات درسی هست زنجیره وار ممکن حتی در پایه هفتم ضعف تو اینجا کار دستت بده 
> زیاد وقتت با کلیپ دیدن تلف نکن البته فیلم ها بعضی هاشون خوب ولی بیشتر.رتبه برتر ها خودخوان خود آموز با منابع کمک درسی و اشراف روی کتاب درسی و عدم ضعف در پایه تونستن درصد بالا بزنن


با اینکه میگی روشای آریان چرته کاری ندارم . منم خودم زیاد اهلش نیستم و شایدم از کلاسش انصراف بدم . ولی اینو بگم اریان توی هر جلسه از کلاسش حداقل ۴۰ تا تست برای تمرین میگه گفتم حداقل حالا کتاب تستم فعلا معرفی نکرده ۴۰ تا میگه و بعد معرفی کتاب بالای ۲۰۰ تا هم میرسه . این طرف حرفمم با اون دوستمونه که تاپیک درست کرده شما هر معلمی بری بازم باید تلاش رو بکنی تنها چیزی که با معلم دیگه انجام نمیدی درسنامه خوندنه وگرنه تست و تمرین و بازم باید به اندازه کسی که کلاس نمیره انجام بدی مخصوصا تو ریاضی فیزیک خیلی بیشتر

----------


## mahy.dr80

> آره برای من خجالت آوره بگم ولی میگم هم خودم دوباره یادم بیاد هم شما هم بدونین 
> فقط تلاش فقط وفقط اینکه پای درس بودن. خجالتم برا اینه که همکلاسی های من یکی رتبه سه تاشون رتبه زیر300منطقه سه اوردن یکیشون 1800منطقه یک یکی دیگه هوا وفضای امیر کبیر اونوقت من که هیچی نخوندم9400اووردم تازه اونمبا سهمیه منطقه سه
> فقط تلاش امسال هم نخوندم ولی بدونید فقط درس خوندنه خیلی کم نبودن کسایی که دیدم زود از جلسه پا میشدن


بدترین ضربه رو اونایی که قوی بودن خوردن امسال. تاثیر روانی آزمون روشون از من و امثال من بیشتر بود. بقیه مشکلاتشم کمتر از ما نداشتن.

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## arvin80

تو یه جمله
درس خوندن اصولی و مستمر و بدور از حاشیه

----------


## Bahar1377

:Y (405):

----------


## indomitable

> یه جورایی مثل ورزشه
> مثل یه مهارت
> مثلا توبشین کلی کتاب اموزش رانندگی بخون
> ولی تا نشینی پشت فرمون نمیتونی رانندگی کنی
> هر چقدر بیشتر بشینی پشت فرمون هماهنگ تر و بهتر میشی
> کنکورم همینه
> هر چقدر بیشتر تست بزنی
> هر چقدر خودتو بیشتر غرق تست کنی و تحلیل و مرور کنی
> نتیجه بهتری میگیری
> ...


همه مباحث ارزش خوندن رو دارن؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> همه مباحث ارزش خوندن رو دارن؟


من که تا الان چیزی حذف نکردم نمیدونم جلوتر چی هست

----------


## indomitable

> من که تا الان چیزی حذف نکردم نمیدونم جلوتر چی هست


منم تصمیم دارم همه چیو بخونم.

----------


## tiny_Shadow

راستش برای اینکه ی رتبه خوب ب دست بیاری باید سطح و پایه درسیت اوکی باشه.مثلاکلاس هفتم هشتم معلمای خوبی داشته باشی و خودتم اهل درس خوندن باشی. 
الان بعضی از کنکوریا منجمله خود من میبینی پایشون به دلیل معلما یا هرچیزی افتضاحه بعد تازه سال کنکور میریم کلاس و سی دی میخریم.خوب اصلا فایده نداره.چون انگار تازه داریم یاد میگیریم. 
بنظر من پایه خوب اولش بعد تلاش بعد هوش و استعداد.

----------


## Polar1ze

پایه مهمه. اینکه تو فکر درس باشی و اینا خیلی مهمه.مثلا دوستای من خیلی به فکر گردش و تفریح بودن. منم بودم ولی نه به اندازه اونا. اینم بگم که تلاش خودت خیلی مهمه وگرنه مدرسه و کلاس و اینا هیچکاری قرار نیست برات بکنه.من از مدرسه فرار میکردم(حتی سالی که کنکور داشتم)هر دوهفته که آزمون داشتیم روز جمعه هفته اول و پنجشنبه و جمعه هفته دوم رو میرفتم گیمنت، با بچه ها میرفتم بیرون و...... تازه موقع خوندن هم خیلی حواس پرتی داشتم مثلا میدیدم از بحث قواعد عربی به زنگ ریاضی امروز که رفتیم بیرون و رفتیم بسکتبال میرسیدم.خلاصه همه اینا بود و با این حال تمام نقطه قوت من این بود که درسا رو کامل میفهمیدم تا نمیگرفتم که کتاب چی میخواد بگه ول کن نمیشدم. برای همینم بود که تستای تازه رو خیلی راحت تر از اونایی که قبلا کار کرده بودم حل میکردم

----------

